# BETA Testers Required for Dedicated Lightroom Keyboard



## Giles_EditorsKeys (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Guys!

Here at Editors Keys we're in the final stages of designing a brand new Adobe Lightroom for use on PC and Apple Macs and we are currently looking for some fantastically knowledgeable Lightroom enthusiasts to tell us what you think so far.

All feedback will be properly taken on board in order to help produce the best possible keyboard for Lightroom users near and far. 

Please send me a direct message or email [email protected] if you would like to get involved in this exciting project! 

All testers would be thanked for their time in the form of the final product completely free of charge.

I look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Kind Regards

Giles 

Editors Keys Product Design


----------

